

Heroku Postgres's Crane and Kappa are not running on dedicated server. - shinvee
https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-postgres-production-tier-technical-characterization

======
wmf
That's not surprising considering the small amount of RAM. Amazon doesn't have
instances that small.

